# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Pre Fab Board House

## SweetSue

Does anyone know the name of the company in Little London, Westmoreland that builds, delivers & sets up pre-fab board houses?  I have heard that they are reasonably priced.  I have an idea brewing that I wish to investigate all my options on.  If they have a website, even better.  Or if you know the name of another, similar local operation, I am interested.  

Thanks!!  

PEACE. :Smile:

----------


## rastagirl777

I don't know the name but I know lots of people who have bought them.  You do know they do not come wired for electric or have any plumbing, right?

Last I'd heard they cost around $4,000-$5,000USD.

----------


## Marko

$4,200+ US for a 12 x 24.......you could build one for around the same cost including labor

back in 1998 the cost for that size was $2,400US..........

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## SweetSue

Thanks - I know they don't come pre-wired but that is minor and easily rectified.  As for pluming, except maybe for a sink, the real "plumbing" I have in mind will be a separate smaller structure, attached or not.  The price I heard was a bit less - it probably makes a difference as to who is buying it.  Even so - I am still interested in getting the name or website.

Thanks.

Peace  :Smile:

----------


## Rob

SweetSue,

The prices are pretty standard there, you may have heard a prior price. You cannot miss the place when you are heading to Sav - it is on the left before you get to the main intersection in Little London.

They do not have a website that I have ever heard of...

----------

